# Some of my young mice



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Herman, siamese satin buck, 7 weeks (own breeding)


















Julius, splashed buck, 6 weeks


















Vincent, (extremely bad) tricolor buck, 6 weeks


















Elka/The pirate, splashed doe, 6 weeks


















Sold, chocolate splashed buck, 6 weeks


















Diamantens Ärland, PEW buck, 18 weeks


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

My favorite is the doe Elka/the piarate. They are all very beautiful though.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Mouse Queen 96 said:


> My favorite is the doe Elka/the piarate. They are all very beautiful though.


Thank you  I'm sure Elkas mother would thank you too, if she could :lol: She made some lovely babies but I can't take credit for them. She was pregnant when I got her.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Fantastic photos and actually, I really like Vincent.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, lovely Mice! I especially like Julius though


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Malene, lovely photos and beautiful mice, amazing how they all posed for you lol - Vicki


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

If i could i'd take them home lol


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Where did you get your tricoloreds from? I have always wanted them but cant come across anyone who has them. I also think it takes a lot of money to ship, and haven't found a ton of money to actually ship some here. You can see mine at http://michelleslostzoo.yolasite.com/ in The mouse nursery tab.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I got my splashed and tricolor from two breeders in The Netherlands. That's a looong way from you :lol: 
moustress breeds tricolors. Her profile says she lives in Minnesota too.


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

beautiful mice i love elka the pirate she has gorgeous markings


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Vincent is so beautiful!


----------

